# I need to buy Faith a big steak for being such a good girl!



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Aw what a good girl!!! I can't even imagine what mess I would have come home to if that was my house with my dogs!! LOL


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great job Faith. That must have been a very big temptation. I hope she enjoys her steak.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

I am amazed she didn't touch them.. There is a big blue bunny in particular that she's been dying to get her teeth on (pictured below) and I would have thought that one for sure would have been a goner.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Andrew is adorable!!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh, he is so cute!!!

Good job Faith!! Children's toys and tupperware are the hardest things to keep from dogs, since they are made of the same material as their toys. 

When my kids were little, all their stuffed animals were missing their eyes and noses! My GSD was addicted.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Way to go Faith! She's a smart pup...


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Andrew is so cute...I am glad Faith didn't eat his bunny. Faith, make sure mom doesn't forget about your special dinner.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

awww ... thanks guys. i think he's the cutest baby in the world 

and, Faith didn't get steak, but she got some boneless ribs. we made a bit too many for dinner, but not enough to save what was left. i'm not sure she actually tasted them though because they went down her throat so quickly.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What a great dog Faith is and your son is beautiful!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

That is such a cute pic!! 

Good job Faith! I've always wondered how people can have kid toys out around golden retrievers - I'd have imagined they get destroyed based on Ranger's obsession with stuffed animals. What a good girl!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Andrew is just adorable. I think that Faith just loves her little brother so much that now he is getting bigger and loves those toys so much that she doesnt want to hurt his feelings. Way to go Faith girl.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Way to go Faith!!!

Your son is beautiful!


----------

